# [Illu.CS] probleme mit Gruppierung



## nutron (2. November 2004)

Hy,

meine Grafik besteht aus acht Ebenen, beim Gruppieren verschwinden einige Grafiken in den Hintergrund, wieso passiert das & wie kann ich das unterbinden ? 

danke


----------



## Taiwaz (3. November 2004)

Die Objekte einer Gruppierung können nicht auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegen. Wenn du trotzdem eine Gruppierung von Objekten erstellst die auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegen, weist er die Gruppierung automatisch einer einzelnen Ebene zu.
Zu beachten ist auch noch, das Objekte innerhalb einer Gruppierung immer direkt hintereinander aufgebaut werden. Es ist als auch nicht möglich zwischen die Objekte einer Gruppierung ein Objekt zu schieben welches sich nicht in der Gruppierung befindet.

Diagnose: Bei deinem Versuch eine Gruppierung von Objekten verschiedener Ebenen zu erstellen, hat Illustrator die Objekte aus den oberen Ebenen auf die Ebene heruntergerissen in der er die Gruppierung erstellt hat.

Das war jetzt ein bisschen kryptisch, ich hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen.


----------

